

HTML5 Features Can Drive Up Mobile Websites’ Usage By Up To 28% - hluska
http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/09/html5-features-drive-up-mobile-websites-usage-by-up-to-28/

======
nthitz
Of the features mentioned, it seemed only geolocation was specific to HTML5.

